# Looking for Pro finisher in Montreal



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello,

I recently bought a Hamer Standard USA that I would like to refinish. I'm interested in refinishing the top of the body only. Does anyone know of a Pro finisher in the Montreal area who could do it? I wouldn't mind travelling if the person is very reputable. The finishes on Hamers are very interesting because they are not stained. The color is floated in between layers of clear.

Any help would be very appreciated.

Thanks.
Nick


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I'd recommend Brian Monty in Alexandria, ON or Jeff Demers in St-Jean.....hope you're not in a rush  

If you can wait, there's going to be a who's who of luthiers at the MMMIS show during the jazz fest http://www.mmmis.ca/accueil_en.aspx

Hamer Standards are beyond belief....put Lollars in mine evilGuitar: 

Andy


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'm not in a rush so I can definitely wait. I want this to be done right as if it came from the Hamer factory. The guitar came equipped with WCR Fillmores and I think that they are awesome in this guitar. Love them!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> If you can wait, there's going to be a who's who of luthiers at the MMMIS show during the jazz fest http://www.mmmis.ca/accueil_en.aspx
> 
> Andy


I will defenatly go to this, this year...I hope John McGlaughlin goes again so I can get an autograph


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> I'd recommend Brian Monty in Alexandria, ON or Jeff Demers in St-Jean.....hope you're not in a rush
> 
> If you can wait, there's going to be a who's who of luthiers at the MMMIS show during the jazz fest http://www.mmmis.ca/accueil_en.aspx
> 
> ...


Do you have their phone numbers or e-mail addresses so that I can contact them?

Thanks!


----------



## panama (May 11, 2006)

*Refinishers in and around Montreal*

Hi Andy
You can contact Brian Monty through his website which is www.brianmonty.com.


----------

